# Brrrrrr!!!!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Going to be a cold weekend


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Won't be a lot of folks out celebrating....just fools that may be celebrating their last if they don't make it back in...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Temps have been similar here for the last week, first round of sprinkler pipe breaks and water main freeze ups the last few days. Heading in to tinker with my buddies boiler, down to near freezing in his house.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Forecasts down to -7 here Monday. But I will still be in Phoenix high of 75 and low of 52!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Its been a cold week here with -30 below wind chills and the weekend is only supposedto get colder. -24low with -50 windchills for Sat and Sunday. Only bright side is Monday is supposed to be the start of a warming trend. High of 0 on Monday and in the teens by next weekend. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think Trump needs to build a wall along the northern border as well. I think those Canadians up north are sending all this cold air down here.

I might complain when it gets this cold, but I'm sure glad this winter isn't like last year. Last year at this time we were digging out from our 3rd blizzard and getting ready for the 4th one to show up. December and January last year were miserable with all the snow that blew in the yards and roads.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Won't be a lot of folks out celebrating....just fools that may be celebrating their last if they don't make it back in...


I gotta take a load of big squares on Sunday. Kinda nervous the old '85 IH semi isn't quite up to snuff as far as fuel mix. Have to go buy a case of Diesel Service and 911 diesel anti gel.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just think--10,000 years ago, the glaciers ended just a hundred miles north of me; 65 million years ago, when the dinosaurs roamed, we were in a tropical paradise.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang Cy....I see Worthington is -44° on New Years Day. I'll take the big ass snakes here in the Southland. Nice day here today....sun, no wind, upper forties.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Dang Cy....I see Worthington is -44° on New Years Day. I'll take the big ass snakes here in the Southland. Nice day here today....sun, no wind, upper forties.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That is the windchill I think actual temp they predicting -22

Coldest I been in is -48 and I was riding snowmobile in it in the Black Hills,SD.Needed a little antifreeze in that.

Coldest windchill I recall was around -100 in 1975 alot of livestock and a few people lost their lives in that 3 day blizzard.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> That is the windchill I think actual temp they predicting -22
> 
> Coldest I been in is -48 and I was riding snowmobile in it in the Black Hills,SD.Needed a little antifreeze in that.
> 
> Coldest windchill I recall was around -100 in 1975 alot of livestock and a few people lost their lives in that 3 day blizzard.


Mom tells that winter of '81-82 was nasty wind chills of -95 below or so. She says she was glad I was where I was. (She was pregnant with me at the time) Dad said wind was so wild that the REA actually purposely shut the power off cuz the lines were arcing so bad. He was trying to keep a sow gestation barn warm with Knipco heaters. Lost a couple litters that night.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Coldest night I remember was Jan 20, 1985 at 28 below in Chicago. I had a date that night and was driving north on Lake Shore Drive just north of Navy pier when my car antifreeze froze up and overheated. Made it to my date any way!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Coldest night I remember was Jan 20, 1985 at 28 below in Chicago. I had a date that night and was driving north on Lake Shore Drive just north of Navy pier when my car antifreeze froze up and overheated. Made it to my date any way!
> 
> Ralph


That was the coldest day ever recorded here in East Tennessee. -24° below zero here. It was devastating....many trees and shrubs never recovered. We lost all our Southern Magnolias. Thousands upon thousands of pipes froze and broke. It was a mess. Then on top of that we had 20" of snow. Trees fell onto power lines causing gridlock. I was 5 days here without power. It was miserable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> That was the coldest day ever recorded here in East Tennessee. -24° below zero here. It was devastating....many trees and shrubs never recovered. We lost all our Southern Magnolias. Thousands upon thousands of pipes froze and broke. It was a mess. Then on top of that we had 20" of snow. Trees fell onto power lines causing gridlock. I was 5 days here without power. It was miserable.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And I wondered why my great grandfather kept right on going thru TN...."the more you know"  
Smart man Mr. Moore, thank you....


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

When it gets this cold and the wind is blowing it always makes me wonder how the native American Indians survived back in the 1800s and earlier. Did they migrate south? Sleep in a teepee with a fire burning? Certain tribes here like the Mandans lived in earthern huts that I'm sure were quite warm and comfortable. I can't imagine trying to find enough wood to keep a fire going in a teepee in this kind of weather. Face is numb about instantly out in the wind.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Coldest day ever recorded in Indiana was about January 20th, 1994. I was at Purdue university in west Lafayette. Actually canceled classes due to the cold. If you know anything about Indiana, basketball is huge and Indiana U was playing at Purdue. I think both teams were ranked in the top 10 that year and still had a sellout crowd in Mackey Arena. My Monte Carlo was the only car we could get started, piled 8 guys and a fifth of anti freeze and headed to the game. Purdue won in overtime.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

-20 here right now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> -20 here right now.


That's cold.....throw another stick of wood on the fire.  Time for ice fishing.....if you have a good tight fish house.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1338841379604021


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> That's cold.....throw another stick of wood on the fire.  Time for ice fishing.....if you have a good tight fish house.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I put more than that on for good measure. No ice fishing for me. I dont have that good of a shanty. Lil cold feeding today. Kubota fired right up with the block heater. Atv wont start. My truck has been sitting awhile. Battery dead on that. Was gonna take it to town today. Nope.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> I put more than that on for good measure. No ice fishing for me. I dont have that good of a shanty. Lil cold feeding today. Kubota fired right up with the block heater. Atv wont start. My truck has been sitting awhile. Battery dead on that. Was gonna take it to town today. Nope.


Well if you want to make the drive you are welcome to fish in mine.Bring the adult beverage


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2004744563073512


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

A high of -7 tomorrow. Oh boy. Now that's long undies weather.

I don't always like cold weather,
but when I do...

Stay warm my friend


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Gee you guys have your priorities all screwed up. Yesterday morning it was -8 here no where near what some of you guys are getting. Was watching the local weather on channel 6 in Portland and after a short mention of how cold it was they got to the real issue. Had a story about Moody's lowering the credit rating on the coastal towns because they where going to get flooded out by rising seawater from global warming or climate change or whatever they call it today. I guess the left never sleeps, have to keep the agenda going. Unbelievable.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Hettinger, ND supposedly had the coldest temp in the world this morning. -44 Second picture is of a thermometer out in a lower area of the SW badlands.

Nowhere near that cold here. It was -25 and probably -15 or so now. Supposed to start warming up though. I can't wait.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I started the New Year without starting, battery on the 65A went kaput. Set myself back about an hour and a half and $105 in the hole for the fiscal year so far lol. Moved feeders and herd to a pasture that has a pond so I don't have to worry about water during this cold snap. It was low 20s all day here and I was thinking of my poor cousins in SoDak. Of course I know once you get to a certain point, you can't tell it's getting that much colder. Looks like he will be one degree warmer than me tomorrow according to the guessamater.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> I started the New Year without starting, battery on the 65A went kaput. Set myself back about an hour and a half and $105 in the hole for the fiscal year so far lol. Moved feeders and herd to a pasture that has a pond so I don't have to worry about water during this cold snap. It was low 20s all day here and I was thinking of my poor cousins in SoDak. Of course I know once you get to a certain point, you can't tell it's getting that much colder. Looks like he will be one degree warmer than me tomorrow according to the guessamater.


Same here. Went to feed the gang this morning and it was 6* (I know..."T-shirt weather") and battery was hurtin in the CX-110. I have a big John Deere 50-250A jump starter thats like a damn sledgehammer on dead batteries.
Got started and got the gang another bale. Never got out of the single digits here and a strong breeze, too.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Cy, bring your IceHouse down here.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

50 degree warmup seems to have confused some local wildlife. I stopped for this on my way home from town today:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Big male....they do not go into a true hibernation like the females. Usually they like to get out and relieve themselves after a long snooze...weather permitting. The females colon system slows to almost a standstill so that she is not troubled as most have cubs to suckle and keep warm by now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Big male....they do not go into a true hibernation like the females. Usually they like to get out and relieve themselves after a long snooze...weather permitting. The females colon system slows to almost a standstill so that she is not troubled as most have cubs to suckle and keep warm by now.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Good to know. He was walking gingerly toward me as I stopped on the side of the road to check him out. A neat sight!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Good to know. He was walking gingerly toward me as I stopped on the side of the road to check him out. A neat sight!


Was ice fishing at Winnibigoshish yrs ago and seen something run across the road about 1 AM on way back to the cabin.I didn't think it would be a bear that time of yr but maybe it was.It was to short for a moose lol.Or maybe it was a bigfoot??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Worst of the cold stuff is done here I think. Bed the critters down in the woods with some rye straw and their good.

Plug stuff in and leave it plugged in for the most part.

All the Heatmaster boilers I installed purred like kittens, however the used Woodmaster I installed for the young couple is gonna kill me yet.

First service call he left for work and about noon wife called him saying they had a cold house. I head over there and about halfway there start thinking I should have brought a pump, sure enough pump that was on it took a dump. Stuck a screwdriver in a cooling slot and gave it a flip and it started to run, was only supposed to get colder so ran home and got a replacement. Jeep said it was 2 degrees while changing it out. Parked the Jeep the best I could for a wind break and used the back of the stove for more, but was still a miserable SOB.

Second time was about 12:30 in the morning, flapper was open but the draft blower wasn't running. Got there and it was -4 according to the Jeep but not very windy. Got the cover off without having to take my gloves off. Got my can of WD40 with the bendy spout on it and managed to get some in the end of the motor and some more under the blower wheel. Rocked it back and forth several times and gave it a flip and it took off. Had to take the gloves off to get the little sheetmetal screws back in the cover, managed to drop each one numerous times. By time I got the screws back in temp had gone up from 112 to 125F. Fingers throbbed for the first fifteen minutes on the drive home, fully expected to have white fingertips in the AM.

Third time was about 9pm, said the boiler was hot but the house was only 62, another -4 or -5 night but the wind was howling. Get there and sure enough boiler is at 179 and ready to shut down. Head to the basement with my probes, pulling 22 degrees out of the water, getting 117 degree air out of the furthest vent from the furnace. House was just so loose it was loosing heat as fast as the boiler could supply it, turned the water temp up to 192 and left. He said by morning it was at 70 in the house.

Can't even remember when but one of those times I checked his furnace out. My normal setup is to install an aqua stat on the hot line coming from the boiler, water over 140 when the thermostat calls for heat it turns on the fan instead of activating the gas valve, under 140 and furnace runs as normal. Figured either igniter or flame sensor. Igniter gets hot and glows but nothing after that. Checked the diaphragm switch that proves draft, it had continuity with the induced draft motor running so figured faulty gas valve. Got to looking and the brain surgeon that installed the gas line didn't put a union any where near it. Figured at least an hour farting around to get it apart, said nope. Gave him a friends number to call, not only does he do this for a living most likely he has the correct gas valve in his van. Ran into him the other day and said the kid never called him.


----------

